# Great 'all round' Wax



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello!

I've had a couple of mates ask me to do a basic detail of their cars. I currently only have Megs NXT Tech 2.0 Wax, but I'm looking to get something else. My car is a red/orange kind of colour, so I'd like something that would work on my car as well as other colours.

I've been looking at FK1000 & DJ Supernatual. Would these be good 'all round' waxes?

Cheers


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

All waxes are good all round waxes, what's up with the Tech 2 wax?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Collinite 476s for me matey for looks and overall durability.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS WAX is a very good wax for the price.
Naviwax Ultimate is a bit more expensive but a very good wax
AG HD wax, 
PB Nattys Red 
Dodo Juice ,Juiced Edition
Collinte 845 (Liquid Wax)

These waxes range from £20-£50 and IMO are great to work with :thumb:

Of course you can go the whole hogg and get yourself a Swisswax or Zymol :argie:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Avanti said:


> All waxes are good all round waxes, what's up with the Tech 2 wax?


I love the gloss the Tech 2 wax seems to give, but it doesn't seem to last very long? Beading seemed to wear off fairly quickly?



SKY said:


> Collinite 476s for me matey for looks and overall durability.


Thanks for that mate, I'll have a look into it!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

For 30 odd quid I dont think you can overlook vics red tbh...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Scott_VXR said:


> For 30 odd quid I dont think you can overlook vics red tbh...


Most definately mate :thumb:

I got the Vics Chaos and it's a nice wax to use in the summer, very much like SN Hybrid


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Yeah as you say possibly more summery kind of wax, but saying that for the winter I'd probably only use one of the collonites. 
If I were you id get a colly and then pick one other...vics red, af soul, ag hd....bouncers...choice is endless tbh.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

depends what your after if value for money and durability the collinite 476 of fk1000 are your choices. if the look is more important than vic concours or dodo to name 2 would be more your requirments.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

This wax is highly regarded by Tim at Clean your Car, i also use it for my summer wax, gives a nice deep finish and great beading.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/finishkare-2685-pink-wax/prod_590.html

Kev


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spursfan said:


> This wax is highly regarded by Tim at Clean your Car, i also use it for my summer wax, gives a nice deep finish and great beading.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/finishkare-2685-pink-wax/prod_590.html
> 
> Kev


Do note it can be used in winter also :thumb:
It will soon be spring, so even applying now, the layer will last into spring and another can be applied :thumb:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback, you guys are rapid at replying!

I'm really impressed with the FinishKare 2685, watched some videos on YouTube, and the gloss looks good, and the water sheeting, even better! As far as gloss goes, I'd be looking to polish and glaze before hand anyway.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Go for something like the fk then dude that's really durable, and as you say get the gloss from a glaze. Amigo would be my shout unless you already have one...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry folks what's the difference between fk1000 and 2685.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Scott_VXR said:


> Go for something like the fk then dude that's really durable, and as you say get the gloss from a glaze. Amigo would be my shout unless you already have one...


Cheers mate.

I haven't got a glaze yet, although I had looked at Megs #7? Also... I assume I'd be alright to use DJ Red Mist Tropical to great effect after the wax?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry folks what's the difference between fk1000 and 2685.


FK1000p is a sealant FK2685 is a carnauba wax


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

OllieNeedham said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I haven't got a glaze yet, although I had looked at Megs #7? Also... I assume I'd be alright to use DJ Red Mist Tropical to great effect after the wax?


DJ Red mist is a really good QD , after the first wash spritz some of this over the paint work and it will bring the paint up nicely again , adding a bit of protection on the way.

Zaino Z8 is another 
CG V7 hybrid another

Glazes:
Prima Amigo
PB Black Hole & White diamond
Megs 7#
CG EZ Creme (not as many fillers as ther others)


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I honestly look at the amigo mate..read the reviews on it!! Rm would be ok, but not essential tbh. As they are spray sealents and you would be using a wax. Just keep topping ya wax up every couple of month. Keepsitmlooking fresh and you'd probably do it anyway. Therefore the red mist would be for the sake of it really. No need sometimes...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> FK1000p is a sealant FK2685 is a carnauba wax


Thanks Avanti for the help my friend :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip - which wax/sealant do you use? - just curious buddy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Trip - which wax/sealant do you use? - just curious buddy


Hi Tips, how are you buddie, to be honest Tips i use collinite 476 for its durability levels, i know i am in safe hands once that's been applied to my paint.

Sealant wise, i have tried egp from Autoglym plus turtlewax gloss guard as well, both very good sealants, Britemax i have not tried, might be up a bar from these two.

These are the not the pro league products others use on here, but they all perform well when use correctly, i find srp very hard to beat, been using this for years.

I also use Farecla as well, their products are very under rated as well, the consumer range.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Tips, how are you buddie, to be honest Tips i use collinite 476 for its durability levels, i know i am in safe hands once that's been applied to my paint.
> 
> Sealant wise, i have tried egp from Autoglym plus turtlewax gloss guard as well, both very good sealants, Britemax i have not tried, might be up a bar from these two.
> 
> ...


Coli 476 - thats good stuff there Trip tdi, especially in this weather!

I tend to use sealants in the winter for protection and warm waxes in the summer for reflection.

Nice to hear from you again :thumb:


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

Harly Wax, it's so underrated!


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

476s


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

never liked collintite 476, found it hard to remove in comparison!!!

chemical guys 5050 is my absolute fav for the money, so easy worked with and so glossy evern after one coat


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Never tried 50/50...wouldn't mind giving it a go...anyone else use it ?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott_VXR said:


> Never tried 50/50...wouldn't mind giving it a go...anyone else use it ?


I've got it. It's very easy to use, you can leave it on the paint forever and still wipe it off effortlessly. It lasts months on the paint...... But looks wise, average at best.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> I've got it. It's very easy to use, you can leave it on the paint forever and still wipe it off effortlessly. It lasts months on the paint...... But looks wise, average at best.


No better than vics red and af soul ???

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

OllieNeedham said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I haven't got a glaze yet, although I had looked at Megs #7? Also... I assume I'd be alright to use DJ Red Mist Tropical to great effect after the wax?


megs #7 is still one of my favourites, but it can be a pain in the bum to work with. It's removal that is the problem. Looks wise, IMO it's the top dog in the wet look glazes.

Try Clearkote Red Moose Glaze instead. Same looks, but effortless to work with.

Prima Amigo is another great one, gives a dark, deep, wet look that you can use both sealants and waxes over the top. Very handy to have in your kit. Not as wet looking as the #7 or RMG though, but pretty close. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott_VXR said:


> No better than vics red and af soul ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


I haven't used AF soul, but it's not even on the same planet as Vics Red.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> I haven't used AF soul, but it's not even on the same planet as Vics Red.


Ooo I won't be purchasing then lol...:-/

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott_VXR said:


> Ooo I won't be purchasing then lol...:-/


you might like the neutral looks, but it's certainly my most disappointing wax. Hefty price for it too.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> megs #7 is still one of my favourites, but it can be a pain in the bum to work with. It's removal that is the problem. Looks wise, IMO it's the top dog in the wet look glazes.


It's pretty easy to remove if you apply it mega thin, wipe off pretty much as soon as you've finished spreading then another wipe over 5-10 minutes later. Clearkote VMG is another good one too.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

What would you suggest ? I liked the look of the naviwax you tested. My car being blue...unsure wt to try next...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott_VXR said:


> What would you suggest ? I liked the look of the naviwax you tested. My car being blue...unsure wt to try next...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


Vics red 3oz for £20 first, then try others.  Why not get some Naviwax samples from the sample section on here to try?

I really like the Naviwax Dark (haven't tried the others). More glassy than wet compared to the Vics, but it's very durable, resists water spotting, and easy to apply and remove. Great value for money. The cool Japanese tin is huge! I'm using this wax over Amigo on both my cars at the moment, and really liking its sealant like non-stick properties, it keeps the cars dust free.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I've got the vics red...wt would be best variation of naviwax for me do ya think ??

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Definately the vic collectors, very easy to apply and very easy to buff off but apply a panel at a time then buff when hazed, leaves a very high slick wet look finish where as the cg 50/50 i thought dullened the finish, however the 50/50 giving a wet look but you have to apply 3-4 layers which being probably the easiest to apply and so effortless to buff off. If you want more of the pearl flake pop and high gloss look then honestly has to be pete's 53 again effortless to apply and effortless to buff, with both the cg waxes you can wax the whole car without worrying that removal might be harder, definately a buy for the box. Price range around the £30 then for me vic's collector's and pete's 53 should be on the order list.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice one...cheers mate 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Vics concours is so strong on this website, shame i have not tried it, needs to be on the list.

On a serious note, try zymol buudie, that's a top end wax name on the market, for the price of supernatural, you may as well get the carbon for that money or the titanium if your lucky or if funds allow; but to honest have not tried either, but one wax which has no complaints on here, is glasur, thats more money but you could save up for that, and invest later, always on the market.

Another one hitting that price bracket as well is Autofinesse passion, can be brought for 60 pounds as well.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, Pete's 53 > 5050 out of the CG waxes for me too! 

I wouldn't mind trying that new Lava one they got. The price puts me off at the moment, so I'll wait and see what others say about it.

Since you already got Vics red, good luck finding anything better!  Get a sample of Navi dark or ultimate to try though. You can get the Vics waxes in 1.5oz sample sizes off their website too.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice one..cheers fellas...always.wantin New waxes...but vics red was the I tried..(did a lot of research before hand) really like the finish...just wantin similar but maybe more.durability.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> Nice one..cheers fellas...always.wantin New waxes...but vics red was the I tried..(did a lot of research before hand) really like the finish...just wantin similar but maybe more.durability.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


Better durability, have not tried this, what about zymol titanium, that's a durable wax, used for everyday car drivers.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Funny you say that mate...I've just been lookin at the zymol waxes...what's carbon like ?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> Funny you say that mate...I've just been lookin at the zymol waxes...what's carbon like ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


Hi Scott VXR, i have never tried carbon from Zymol or the titanium thought i would be honest on here to yourself; i know these two have been on the market for some time, and have read reviews carbon is a decent wax, but two of these don't really get a strong mention on here.

Every wax thread, has got colinite 476 or vics red mentioned i have found on here, very powerful mentioned waxes on the market.

Keep this thread open, i have posted so should be up the forum, so more should be able to read and comment for you


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Vics Concours is a fantastic wax.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

you cant go wrong with zymol waxs i have japon,titanium and glasur,they are a pleasure to use and leave a superb finish with excellent sheeting beading etc...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Avanti said:


> All waxes are good all round waxes, what's up with the Tech 2 wax?


It's the one I go back to every summer :thumb:
For ease of use, finish and price I think it's brilliant.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Megs #16 is also a great all rounder too... Good looks, great durability and value for money... Further more, it doesn't seem to run out! :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Scott VXR, i have never tried carbon from Zymol or the titanium thought i would be honest on here to yourself; i know these two have been on the market for some time, and have read reviews carbon is a decent wax, but two of these don't really get a strong mention on here.
> 
> Yeah..they look the part...but just don't seem to get a mention tbh. It's always glasur...fancy tryin it tbh but don't wanna splash out 50 odd quid for somethin no better than my current waxes.( vics red and af soul)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Another vote for CG 50/50 paste for me

But top it up with backlight then V7 for a top job

Auto gym srp followed by egp is ok though

And autoglmn deep sheen on darker colours followed by egp


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Plus 1 for zymol glasur or carbon, if you can stretch to it go for glasur.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

Scott_VXR said:


> For 30 odd quid I dont think you can overlook vics red tbh...


absolutely a great wax for the looks but lacks durability,imho.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Vics Concours is a fantastic wax.


i've found three coats optimal.jmo.


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

+1 fr the Concourse


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Collinite 476 or autoglym h.d .


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bilt Hamber's Finis Wax - looks good, lasts well, and you get a nice 250 ml pot for £30. Really surprised this isn't mentioned on here more often.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Colly 476 it will last you for years.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart's WAX. Lasts ages, looks great, cheap and very easy to work with.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Rubbishboys juiced edition its got to be!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

umi000 said:


> Bilt Hamber's Finis Wax - looks good, lasts well, and you get a nice 250 ml pot for £30. Really surprised this isn't mentioned on here more often.


:thumb:


----------

